# Feeling Satisfied - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Boston classic: this video covers the way i play this great tune.....thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;LLplG5pRfZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLplG5pRfZE[/video]


----------

